

Ask HN: San Francisco Therapist Recommendation? - mentalhealthday

I'm a startup founder working through problems with anxiety, depression, and procrastination. Exercise and cognitive therapy have helped, but I've realized that I'd really like to work with someone who is more familiar with the pressures of a tech startup. Anyone have a recommendation on this? I would also consider a 'life coach' though I'm suspicious of them..<p>EDIT: Realized some people might not want to post their therapists publicly (I'm using a throwaway myself). If you want to message me privately, use Reddit: http://www.reddit.com/user/mentalhealthday/
======
mzbridget
I wish I had a recommendation for a doctor familiar with tech startups. It
could be tough to find that. Have you considered looking at your diet too?
Also, networking with other tech founders is helpful. As one myself, I started
getting really isolated and it threw me into a depressed state. I started by
making myself go to one event each week that was startup related. A lot of us
experience what you're experiencing and knowing that its common (and that
you're not alone) can really ease the intensity of the symptoms. I wish you a
lot of luck. Also, if you wanted to connect, feel free to email me and I'm
happy to chat. I hate to see someone go through depression alone.

------
md1515
Hey, this may sound strange, but if you would like to save some money and
speak to someone who knows firsthand the troubles of a startup founder, then
you can email me if that would help. Not really what you asked for, but offer
is on the table...

------
tryitnow
This post demonstrates a broader need: How do we find healthcare providers who
serve a specific niche.

At least for me it's been a very frustrating experience whether I've sought
service providers for physical or mental well-being or overall performance
enhancement.

There's a good business to be had in matching the right service provider with
the right clientele.

